# How do I find my Kindle's phone number?



## tarapaije (Mar 7, 2010)

Awhile back there was a post to tell you how to find YOUR kindle phone number?

I have looked for the post and been unable to find it.
Thank you


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I'm not sure what you're asking, as I'm not aware of a "Kindle phone number," but perhaps you are trying to access 3G or Wi-fi modem information? To do that:


Begin at the HOME screen
Press the MENU button
Select "Settings," then type either:
Alt+YQQ (611) to access 3G Modem information
Alt+UQQ (711) to access Wi-Fi Modem information
(There are multiple pages of information for each.)


----------



## sleepy6553 (Nov 21, 2010)

Do you mean the post where someone renamed their kindle with their phone number so if it was found the phone number would display and they could call you to come claim your lost kindle? I did that. My kindle name is now: If found, please call 386-xxx-xxxx. That shows on the top line.

Sorry if this isn't what you meant.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

I just read what sleepy6553 posted. Tarapaije, if you are talking about renaming your Kindle so it will show your phone number on the home screen, you can do that by pressing the MENU button (from the HOME screen). Then, select "Settings." Next, select "edit" (to the right of "Device Name"). Whatever you type there will show in the top left of the Home page screen. Some people put their phone number or email address there.

There's also a section where you can enter Personal Info, which may be helpful if someone finds your Kindle if it's lost. To do that, from the HOME screen, press the MENU button, then select "Settings." There are three pages for Settings. You can edit Personal Info on the third page.

I hope that helps!


----------



## ff2 (Oct 20, 2010)

Maybe the original poster is referring to the SIM card and the possibility it contains some phone number?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

ff2 said:


> Maybe the original poster is referring to the SIM card and the possibility it contains some phone number?


Well, it must have _something_ so that Amazon knows how to send things to it. But I don't think it's anything that's easily retrievable. . .I certainly don't know of any way to do so.


----------



## MartyS (Feb 3, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Well, it must have _something_ so that Amazon knows how to send things to it. But I don't think it's anything that's easily retrievable. . .I certainly don't know of any way to do so.


It's got a sim card to connect to the 3G data network, I don't think a phone number is necessary, just an address like your computer has when you connect to the Internet. If you connect to 3G then go to the 611 page you'll see there's a section with the sim info but the phone number is blank.


----------

